# Opinions on Polarized Sunglasses???



## ravrav7 (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking on opinions about Polarized Sunglasses. Whats your favorite pair and why? Are they really needed in the galveston bay system if the water is ever changing colors? Is there a specific lens color that is preferred?


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I love mine, cheap pair from Wally World. Think they're Berkley brand, camo fram with polarized lenses. > $15 I think. Really easy on the eyes to wear, and helps see into the water, too. I wear em all the time and wouldn't really ever own a non-polarized pair, really.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I have guidelines with 2.0 bifocals, amber lens. a little pricey ($80) but wear easy and i need the darn bifocals. I would not get any pair that are not polarized for my money.


----------



## cws (Jul 7, 2011)

Changing water color has nothing to do with it; polarization removes glare from the water (and glare in reflections from metalic objects). It's important, but UV protection for your eyes is the more important consideration of sunglasses. Cheaper glasses usually provide lesser UV filtering, I believe.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Pretty much what cws said. Once you have a pair of quality polarized sunglasses, you'll wonder how you got along without them all this time. There really is a huge difference between some cheapy sunglasses, and a quality pair. I've got the Costa Del Mar Stringers, and have had them for many years. They are expensive, but I won't leave the house without them. I wear them everyday whether I'm fishing or not. I've forgotten them a couple times and left them at home, and my day has been ruined! lol. 

They remove glare and allow you to go throughout your day without squinting and all that. And they really do allow you to see objects in the water that you wouldn't normally see. The difference is really night and day!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

A good polorized pair is easier on your eyes .Try one than the other .You tell us what you think you cannot help but answer your question.Like anything you get what you pay for.


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

Calcutta is a cheap pair. Costas are great yatta yatta.
New brand from Hawaii starting to circulate around pretty darn fast are Kaenons.
Probably best polarization I've seen yet--run about as much or more as Costas.
Would NOT refer you to Maui Jims. Hate mine.

Keep in mind lens colors depending on water type:
offshore: you want that dark, grey or black lens
inshore (shallow water): get an amber, brown lens
Mirrors are nice on the lenses...not necessary though. 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

Also, if you have glasses, talk to your eye doctor--they make certain costas in bifocals and in prescription lenses.


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

I cannot speak directly from knowledge, but my mother worked for an optometrist for many years and gave me advice on what to buy when I was looking for a "good" pair. The darker colors allow less light into the eye, and are great for very bright days where there is a lot of reflectivity (like offshore/desert). Blue and green tend to allow the least light penetration. On low light or more overcast days yellow or brown work better as they let more light in allowing you to see better while still using the benefits of polarization. Better glasses allow you to see better into the water. Glass lenses are heavier, more expensive, but much more scratch resistant. Plastic is the opposite. There is a point where you get what you pay for. I have made do with plenty of cheaper pairs of sunglasses, but finaly dropped some coin on a 580 lens in a green, and it has been a totally new experience. Try some different ones out, and see what you think. Try the 580 lens for sure. If you get good lenses do not let saltwater sit on them for too long a period of time as it will etch the glass or plastic. Use freshwater to rinse before wiping because the salt crystals can scratch.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I wear Oakley's and they are great. Pricey but they are nice on the eyes for sure.


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

I love the Revo Guides I got just recently. Polarized, lightweight, comfortable and they came with a croakie style leach that attaches to the frame. They just hang round my neck while I'm wading before sunrise. They really do help you see beneath the surface. They were a bit pricey but overall, I'm happy with them.

On a side note, if you are going to be buying any soon, I would definitely recommend sunglasses hut, they have an awesome warranty deal. I took a big gouge out of one of the lenses on mine after owning them about 6 weeks. I took them back to the store and they replaced them with no questions asked.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't own a better fishing tool than my mirror green costa 580's for fishing the flats.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

I did use flyingfisherman but went ahead and bought a pair of costas with the amber lenses. I look back and think why did I ever even think of useing any other brand. Costas are my choice of polorized glasses.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have worn Solar Bats for years and love them.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I've owned several of the "high dollar" sunglasses over the last 20+ yrs, and my GUIDELINES may be the toughest of 'em all. The lense quality is as good as any of my $160-$200 glasses. Plus, the scratch resistance is amazing. I think they cost me $80 or so. 
Do a comparison on sunglass UV protection, and the GLs are right up there. Actually rate higher than some of the glasses twice the price.

I find that I pick the GLs up everytime I head to the lake or bay.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Dukdogtx said:


> I've owned several of the "high dollar" sunglasses over the last 20+ yrs, and my GUIDELINES may be the toughest of 'em all. The lense quality is as good as any of my $160-$200 glasses. Plus, the scratch resistance is amazing. I think they cost me $80 or so.
> Do a comparison on sunglass UV protection, and the GLs are right up there. Actually rate higher than some of the glasses twice the price.


X2


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

While you can make di with cheap... I have for years... once you have a pair of Costa's ... you'll never go back. 

In muddy water... you can still see bottom contour darkness and reefs near the surface.. that might be worth it right there..


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a pair of costas but I really do prefer the guidelines


----------



## Mrdrewt (Sep 13, 2011)

greenhornet said:


> I don't own a better fishing tool than my mirror green costa 580's for fishing the flats.


X2


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

Maui Jim for me.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Costas cant go wrong, even when the water color is murky i can still see into the water and it looks clear, remove the glasses and it looks nasty once again.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I hve bought NUMEROUS pairs of cheap polarized sunglasses. I have had my costas for about 2yrs now and you can tell a BIG difference in the 2. I have the costa cabollito with the green mirror tint and they work great. My eyes would still feel burnt with the cheap glasses. When i got these that all stopped. Take the time and research them, try them on and hope you find the ones that fit you best. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I LOVE my Costas!! 580 lenses are not cheap but worth every penny!!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

who carries those guideline glasses locally?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

brazman said:


> I love mine, cheap pair from Wally World. Think they're Berkley brand, camo fram with polarized lenses. > $15 I think. Really easy on the eyes to wear, and helps see into the water, too. I wear em all the time and wouldn't really ever own a non-polarized pair, really.


X2 very easy to replace and have spares.


----------



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

Husband & I are really happy with our Costa del Mars. 

After many years of use, both pairs had scratched lenses and my frames had a problem. We sent them in to Costa for repair. They replaced the lenses on my husband's glasses for a very reasonable price and sent me a new pair under warranty. 

Wow - a lifetime warranty that actually has value!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

MarshJr. said:


> who carries those guideline glasses locally?


cant say for sure. i bought 2 extrapair from sportsman whse in san antonio before they closed but you can order them at www.guidelinedirect.com
i have fishing and shooting glasses from them with bifocals. been real happy.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Costa's 580 plastic lenses seem to scratch easier than their cheap non580 lenses. Wife got a pair and they are scratched already. I have a 5 year old pair of costa stringers with amber lense and they are bulletproof, almost! LOL! Great glasses though with a good warranty IMO! if you wanna drop 150. get u some


----------



## Chris_78676 (Dec 28, 2009)

If you are looking for the best sunglasses out there they are Oakley's, they have the testing and new technology to back them and make sunglasses just for fishing. I used to wear costa 580 corbina untill I tried on some Oakley shallow blue lenses. I will never go back. If you are ever out and see the Oakley "O-Lab" take your sunglasses in with and they will compare them head to head with Oakley. They are stonger lighter and if you break a lense it won't cost you an arm and a leg to get them replaced. Thats if you can even break the lenses .


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Costa Del Mar......See What's Out there..... www.costadelmar.com Go to the website they will answer all your questions.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Brand doesn't matter........... As long as they are Smith's.


----------



## rdawson43 (May 7, 2010)

*Fishgillz*

These are the most comfortable, lightweight, floating, non-fogging sun glasses I've ever owned. Lots of different styles for only $50. I've had 2 pair for over a year and cleaned many times per trip...no scratches.

http://fishgillz.com/index.shtml

rd


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I got a couple of pairs of Costas. A Ballast set in amber and a set of Stringer also in amber. Both sets are very lightweight, comfortable to wear, and extremely efficient at removing glare. I have found myself driving at night still wearing them and they also do a fine job at getting rid of glare. The lenses are not too dark so there is small amount of light loss but not much.
I have tried my sons Oakleys (which were twice as expensive as my Costas) and their optics/comfort does not come close. Love costas for sure. 
I also had a pair of Saranghetties also in amber and were also awesome glases, but I lost them and and miss them. Have had a pair or Raybans, grays and were great glasses also, but overall, I still think my Costas are the best ones due to their comfort, lightweight, and brillian/creasp/clean optics.
Agree with some posts, they are not going to be chap, but they will be worth their money if you use them as much as I do and if you are going to take good care of them to have them be around a long time.


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

I have several pair of Oakleys. I have always been happy with them. Amber lenses
FlakJacket, MonsterDog, Minutes.

I never owned Costas. But always wanted to.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I wear Bolle, they are light and awesome in amber. $80-120 and are available at Academy


----------



## fishguru00 (Aug 10, 2011)

oakleys, progressive trifocals...the best and I can tie knots too...


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

The most important thing is are you looking for prescription or non? If you don't need prescription, you need to ask what is more important, weight, durability, or optics? You can usually get two of the three, but not all. Costa and Maui both still use glass in certain frames, which provides the best optics and scratch resistance at the cost of being heavy. On the flip side, they each do have "HD" type lenses that are light, but they aren't quite as scratch resistant and not 100% as clear as glass. Oakley only uses polycarbonate, which optically, is inferior to just about everything. However, they are very lightweight and moderately scratch resistant. Again, just depends on what your priorities are. Most manufacturers use the same polar filters, but some like Maui and Costa do add their own color enhancers. All are equal, but some are more equal than others would sort of apply to the polarized part.

In regards to prescription, it would really depend on what the Rx is. Maui and oakley can both do what are call free form lenses, which get rid of all of the wrap distortion. Amazing lenses. However, I would have to talk to you about the Rx before I could tell you what would be the best out there. If your Rx is out of the range of any of the main players, let me know. Some knew lens advancements have come out where I can put just about anyone into a wrap sunglass when going through a special lab.

If you are interested in Mauis or Oakleys, give me a buzz. 2cool hookup does apply!


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

boltmaster said:


> cant say for sure. i bought 2 extrapair from sportsman whse in san antonio before they closed but you can order them at www.guidelinedirect.com
> i have fishing and shooting glasses from them with bifocals. been real happy.


I bought a pair of Guidelines at BPS for $80 and love them too. Got the amber bifocals for low light and knots. However, I have found them very good driving glasses as the bifocals allow me to clearly see the instrument panel in detail. Just shifting my eyes up, I can see the road clearly without tilting my head.

Have a pair of Costa green 580 glass Fisch frames. They give a good seal, but my lashes touch the lens. However, I find myself going back to using the Guidelines for the bifocal convenience.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

tboltmike said:


> I bought a pair of Guidelines at BPS for $80 and love them too. Got the amber bifocals for low light and knots. However, I have found them very good driving glasses as the bifocals allow me to clearly see the instrument panel in detail. Just shifting my eyes up, I can see the road clearly without tilting my head.
> 
> Have a pair of Costa green 580 glass Fisch frames. They give a good seal, but my lashes touch the lens. However, I find myself going back to using the Guidelines for the bifocal convenience.


i'm with yah on that, guidelines are good glasses good price but all the brands that have been posted here (i have several of them) are really good so what ever fits a budget and floats your boat....


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

For years i used lower priced polarized glasses, and was convinced sunglasses were the last thing i needed to spend money on. One day i tried on a friend's pair of Costas, and was amazed at the difference in clarity. Underwater objects that were a blur in my less expensive pair were easy to see with the Costas. I am by no means a "name brand" kind of person, but i bought them for the quality. Had them two years, and I don't leave home without them.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Maui Jim Polarized Plus rose colored lenses are far and away the best that Ive ever worn. Especially on the Flats!


----------



## ravrav7 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Great Opinions*

Man I really appreciate all the insight too my question about polarized glasses. I realize you get what you pay for, I am willing to pay I just want something that does not hurt my ears after a few hours of fishing and helps me see things in the water.

thanks again 2coolers. I cant wait to fish with some people from this forum. I am hoping to get my boat back Friday.


----------



## Smellin' Salt (Jun 28, 2011)

For inshore a pair of Costas with vermillion lenses. You can thank me later.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> Calcutta is a cheap pair. Costas are great yatta yatta.
> New brand from Hawaii starting to circulate around pretty darn fast are Kaenons.
> Probably best polarization I've seen yet--run about as much or more as Costas.
> Would NOT refer you to Maui Jims. Hate mine.
> ...


mauis arent terrible, I like em. In my opinion I can spot trout and tarpon much easier with my mauis vs my buddies with coastas. But I do prefer my coasta 580s over my mauis in general. great for reds.


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

The only time to wear cheap sunglasses is at night, otherwise leave them at the house. At my age I truly appreciate that someone (my dad ) taught me how precious our vision is and how to take care of it. Regardless of how much you save on a pair of shades it just isn't a good deal if they damage your vision. Loss of vision isn't noticable immediately and we dont realize the damage is done until it's too late.

Buy the best you can afford with this guideline " How important is my vision to me ?"

My personal choice is a glass lense with an amber base and a mirror finish. Costa del mar in a 580 green mirror lense is as good as any, and better than 99.9 % of the rest.


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

costa tripletails in amber 550 lenses


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

I have these Magellans with glass lenses from Academy. I have had them for a year and they hold up to everyday use. I couldn't tell you how they compare to the more expensive brands, but a buddy of mine now uses these after losing or breaking a few pairs of Costas.


----------



## Medic624 (Jul 2, 2011)

Had an awesome pair of Under Armor I got from Cabelas for $125.00 "LOVED 'EM" till a wave took 'em this summer...They dont float well.

Now I have a 15$ pair from Wally's... and a strap... Kinda late on the strap!


----------



## KINGDOG (Mar 28, 2011)

*Oakley Fishing*

Best glasses I have ever owned- Oakley Fishing, Polarized with HDO (high definition optics). I use the shallow water lenses, but they have deep water lenses for off shore. They are not cheap but, they are worth it, hands down. Just my .2 cents.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

Backlash Billy said:


> Maui Jim for me.


X2


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have had about 5 pairs of Costas that only 1 I lost and rest, either sold them for new ones or traded in...580 Green mirror is far superior to any glasses I've looked through. My buddy has the Oakley

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry, hit send...my buddy just bought Costas after looking thru mine...also, the LIFETIME warranty is a plus compared to Oakleys 1 year...Costas service department is great and has been dependable with me for about 10 years now...




Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I am putting the 580G on my wish list, I have an older pair and time for an upgrade. Are they worth the money, probably not. But they are very good polarized glasses.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Costas for me,in saltwater, 580 glass lenses are the only way to go.I have a pair of eliminators and 2 pair of Fathoms (1blue,1 green).For driving and all around I wear Smith optics Sunclouds,super light and comfy...but they're polycarbonite so they don't go in the boat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Costa del mar 580 glass green mirror...i will NEVER buy a cheapo pair again! Havent tried any guidelines or oakleys but i do know that they cant be much better than my costas. Its not a fashion thing but a being able to spot reds in 2' waves on a cloudy day thing. Without them i feel naked. Cablz lanyard as well. Tight lines


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

well went thru a couple 20 dollar strike king sunglasses from academy before i decided on some costas. none fit my big head just rite so sold a couple pair. then bought a pair of 50 dollar guidelines. they were comfy and resolution was good. put em through hell. lost them at academy of all places and decided to find a high quality pair that fit. tried a bunch of different brands and smith optics tenet with green mirror lens fit and had great resolution. wow not only is everyrhing crystal clear and practically reduced all the glare and the amazing thing is it has this cooling effect on my eyes. a week after i got my smiths i went back to academy and they had my guidelines at the lost and found.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Costa de mar permits, blackfins and hammerheads are for big hardheads like me...the blackfins fit me perfect, the permits were kinda big. I tried on a out fifteen pairs at tackle town in rockport before i was sold on blackfin 580g green mirror. Never go back


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

...not to tackle town, to any cheapo shades...


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Costa 580

It makes a huge difference when the water is murky. You would not believe the difference you have to see the difference. I have the green lenses and when I hunt I wear them. Deer stand out a lot more clearer since the green color is brought out a lot more, the brown next to the green stands out like a sore thumb.


----------



## blu3dog (Sep 18, 2009)

580's are the only way to go. Green mirrors for my backwater fishing. While I am sight fishing for redfish others are wondering what am I casting for. Redfish if you can see them you can try to catch them.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if the 580g are alot better than 400g. I know they are supose to be but is it noticable. Worth selling my 400g to get 580's
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Costas make great lenses. Oakley has finally come around and offered some fishing specific lenses that are really good as well. Personally, I prefer maui jim over both of the others.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Oh, and if anyone wants the 2cool hookup on prescription maui jims or oakleys (or if you have your own frame to drop rx lenses into) let me know. I've been working with some new lens processing alternatives that make it where I can do nearly any prescription in wrap frames, and they look good with great optics.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

580g lenses just filter out the yellow light at 580 wavelength. Its noticable if you switch them side by side. I prefer the 580g green mirror for inshore flats fishing and everyday wear. My girlfriend liked the 400g because she really wanted the frame style and they only had it in 400g at that particular store


-mac-


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Love my Costa Zanes. Have never owned a better pair of Fishing Glasses.


----------

